# Derailment and fire on Cardinal line near Montgomery, WV



## CHamilton (Feb 16, 2015)

Train Derailment Causes Fire near Montgomery, Evacuation Underway




> FAYETTE COUNTY, W.Va. (WSAZ) -- Residents are still being kept away from their homes after a train derailment Monday afternoon.
> 
> 
> It happened about 1:30 p.m. at Adena Village near Deep Water. That's near the Fayette-Kanawha line.
> ...


----------



## afigg (Feb 16, 2015)

The good news (in a way) for the Cardinal is that it is Monday, so CSX has 2 days to clean up and repair the tracks before the east and westbound Cardinals make their next scheduled run through WV.


----------



## Phil S (Feb 16, 2015)

The video is amazing. A lot of discussion of course over on Train Orders.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.wowktv.com/story/28120275/train-accident-near-montgomery-wv

http://www.wchstv.com/news/features/eyewitness-news/stories/Area-Being-Evacuated-After-Train-Derails-In-Fayette-County-Spills-Oil-Into-River-82336.shtml


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 16, 2015)

WellTrained said:


> The video is amazing. A lot of discussion of course over on Train Orders.


Seems like 50's equipment and some Superliners are being used to cobble up a set for 48 (16), who departed on time. 448 is bused e/o ALB.

http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,3665065


----------



## Edward Weis (Feb 17, 2015)

Any word when the line will be cleared? I assume that AMTRAK service on the Cardinal is temporarily suspended.


----------



## jnismith (Feb 17, 2015)

Just looked at the booking page. 51 is cancelled (Sold Out) on Wednesday and Friday, but they are accepting bookings for Sunday onwards. I'm meant to be travelling on it in two weeks so will be watching carefully!!!!!


----------



## Dave Van (Feb 17, 2015)

I rode the Cardinal as the last leg of a FUL, CA to WSS, WV trip last month. Glad this didn't happen then!!! Stranded in Winter Chicago is not my idea of fun! The area it happened at I have railfaned a few times. Tough area to get cleaned up and restored. Looks like no serious injurys so that's good.


----------



## michael kilcullen (Feb 17, 2015)

according to charleston wv newspaper...

http://www.charlestondailymail.com/article/20150217/DM01/150219373/1276


----------



## jnismith (Feb 18, 2015)

Sunday's Westbound Cardinal 51(22) is now showing as Sold Out.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 22, 2015)

According to posts elsewhere, Amtrak is saying that the train will be running again beginning Wednesday, Feb. 25.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 25, 2015)

Crews begin removal of contaminated soil at derailment site


----------

